# Pintaloosa



## Taya (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi everyone I am interested in seeing photos of you pintaloosas

Specifically tobiano x appy!!!

Want to see what different colors come from the tobiano cross

Thanks


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's our pintaloosas:

First is Hunt House Farms Chantilly Lace, tobiano X appaloosa.. First pics of her in her younger days clipped out:











And here she is this past summer:











Most of her foals to date have been strictly pinto (tobiano) marked, she has thrown one appaloosa filly (leopard



) who was sired by a solid black stallion (Fallen Ash Scouts Robin Hood, I think that's right) She had been bred to a bay tobiano stallion last year, but lost the resulting colt, a bay tobiano, due to a twisted umbilical.. She's in foal to our near leopard overloosa stallion, so hoping we get more of the appaloosa pattern





This is our main herd sire, On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, black based near leopard "overo"-loosa, believe to carry splash and possibly sabino, tested OLWS negative..











We have two pinto mares (tobiano marked, one black/white and the other a bay/white) in foal to Sky for this spring



The black pinto has thrown all colored foals (sired by pinto and non-pinto stallions)


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 20, 2008)

Lucky C, judging by Chantilly Lace's nose, she has more than just tobiano, she's also splash.

Edited to add my pintaloosa mare, Locettas Orion Fashion Perfection:


----------



## Minis2love (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is our surprise pintaloosa filly.






You cant see her spots real well but the whitish blur is where she has spots


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 21, 2008)

> Lucky C, judging by Chantilly Lace's nose, she has more than just tobiano, she's also splash.


Oh I was pretty sure she had splash or sabino too, I just knew for sure she was tobiano/appaloosa crossed.. I love her white nose



Out of all the foals that I could find photos of they've all been tobiano colored with the exception of the one filly who is leopard appy..





Is your mare keeping the obvious pinto and appy markings as she gets older?


----------



## Taya (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks so much for showing me the photos of your horses they are all lovely .

Im fascinated by all the different color combinations you can get


----------



## Viki (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is my boy. HCM X Calibers Ole'!











Viki


----------



## Willow Glen (Feb 3, 2008)

This is my pintaloosa Taz his mum is a black leopard appy and his dad is a chestnut pinto


----------



## jjnov (Feb 4, 2008)

I know of a guy in LA who is selling 3 pintaloosas, if anybody is looking, 2 colts and 1 filly


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Feb 4, 2008)

I might be intrested! Plz email pics at [email protected]


----------



## jjnov (Feb 4, 2008)

Billy Knight, Franklinton, LA, phone 985-848-5160, or email [email protected]

That is the guys info with the pintalooas. He has a grey appy colt, 2 pintaloosa colts, and a pintaloosa filly for sale. One of the colts has a star on his forehead, that I really like and would consider co-owning him with somebody who is close by. I will even go pick him up and bring him to you place. I dont have the space for another boy until I sell one of mine.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 4, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Is your mare keeping the obvious pinto and appy markings as she gets older?


Yes, she is. That picture was taken in 2006, and she still looks the same. I keep expecting her to roan out, but she is holding her color.


----------



## moonlite (Feb 5, 2008)

This is Moonlite's Panda






Pandas mom is appy






And her dad


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for everything i will email them pronto.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't wait for this spring to see what our guy and girls give us! I'm REALLY hoping my boy passes on the bald faces, spots and blue eyes, but of course I will be happy with a healthy solid





This is his colt from last year, so hoping for babies like this with LOTS of color








We've got

Pintaloosa X overoloosa

Bay pinto X overoloosa

Black pinto X overoloosa

Solid black/bay X overoloosa

Grulla varnish snowcap X overoloosa (dam to colt below)


----------



## sdmini (Feb 5, 2008)

This is my little ham. Him and another filly were the naughtiest foals they are tinier than the rest so they figured out how to crawl under the gate and run amuck in the yard. Happy to say he's grown out of it.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 5, 2008)

aw

they are so cute.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 5, 2008)

>


OH MY OH MY!!! He's beautiful!!






Do you have any recent pictures?


----------



## sdmini (Feb 5, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> OH MY OH MY!!! He's beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, he is still just a baby (yearling now I guess) so that is the most recent photo I have. He's the only one I'm dying to hit with the clippers. I mean I love my fillies but how excited can you get about clipping solid bay after bay after bay.



Here is a link to Lucy's (I know how undignified for a colt



) page with some more photos.


----------



## mastercece2b (Feb 9, 2008)




----------

